#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Будда Шакьямуни - православный святой

## Aufenberg

Недавно наткнулся на послесловие к интернет-изданию монографии Л.Н. Гумелева "Старобурятская живопись". Его автор, некий Ю.Ю. Шевченко, к.и.н., в частности, пишет: *"И еще только одна реплика: Лев Николаевич Гумилев - человек православный. И для него царевич Сиддхарха - почитаемый православными, блаженный царевич Иосаф Прекрасный, пришедший в Православный христианский поминальник из пехлевийского текста, с легкой руки Св. Иоанна Дамаскина".*  Порывшись затем в нете, убедился, что данный факт освещен не только у Гумилева и Шевченко но и у многих других авторов. Получается, Будда Шакьямуни - православный святой.

----------


## Топпер

Действительно он почитается как святой Иосафат Индийский. 
В Минеях Четьях святителя Дмитрия Ростовского есть  "житие преподобного Варлаама и Иосафата царевича  индийского и отца его  Авенира". Празнуется, если мне память не изменяет, 19 ноября.

----------


## PampKin Head

Есть соответствующая церковь в Москве...

----------


## Alex

Только это не Будда Шакьямуни, а литературный персонаж, имеющий своим прототипом Будду Шакьямуни.

----------


## Поляков

"«Ты не радуйся, царь премудрой,
    Своёму сыну Иасафу,
    Иасафу ты все цяревицю.
   Он оставит твое царсво,
   Все большо твое государьсво,
   Он поступит же, младой юноша,
   В православну веру, в крешшону,
   Он свою душу будет спасати,
   Во Христа он будет верить»."

Отсюда - "Иосаф царевич", записано от Аграфены Матвеевны Крюковой. Беломорские старины и духовные стихи.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

во время издания старобур живописи была издана в лит памятниках повесть о царевиче иосафате и различные варианты ее у разн народов, в  том числе и у Толстого. также Гумилев был дружен с Кузнецовым, преподавателем тиб языка в ЛГУ, который любил читать христ книги. жена его работ в библ акад наук и носила их кузнецову
кузнецов все хотел найти в бонских книгах свидетельства о Христе в Тибете

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

У меня есть до-революционная "Православная энциклопедия" в которой я первый раз наткнулся на упоминание Иосфата. Там так и было написано, что это Будда. И типа поэтому Буддизм и Православие одна религия.

----------


## Huandi

Вот длинная версия:
http://www.krotov.info/acts/11/komnina/varlaam1.html

----------


## Юань Дин

Истина непостижима человеческим разумом. Она вне религий. И только мы по своей малой природе разделились на религии. И теперь в длинющих темах спорим друг с другом.
Каждый идет своим путем. Все там будем.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (02.06.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Истина непостижима человеческим разумом. Она вне религий. И только мы по своей малой природе разделились на религии. И теперь в длинющих темах спорим друг с другом.
> Каждый идет своим путем. Все там будем.


)

Я тут нарезал. Из любимого...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDKfwY8z9ME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVCK7y1Kxog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3x_Amu5gtO4&feature=user
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=chbeRXUAfbU

----------


## Rain

> Есть соответствующая церковь в Москве...


PampKin Head, можно поподробней?

----------


## PampKin Head

> PampKin Head, можно поподробней?


В Москве был храм царевича Иосафата... Что на данный момент, я не в курсе.

----------


## Rain

> В Москве был храм царевича Иосафата... Что на данный момент, я не в курсе.


ОК, ясно.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот длинная версия:


Ух ты, видимо, недавно выложили. Раньше не было.

----------


## Топпер

> В Москве был храм царевича Иосафата... Что на данный момент, я не в курсе.


А это точно Иософата индийского церковь была? Потому, как есть ещё один Иософат в святцах.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А это точно Иософата индийского церковь была? Потому, как есть ещё один Иософат в святцах.


... в земле индийской воссиявшего...

----------


## Alex

Самое интересное, что этот мифический святой неизвестен в исконных индийских Церквях, восходящих (по крайней мере, по преданию) к апостолу Фоме: маланкарской и ассирийской.

----------


## Ersh

Буддисты -  почитатели св. Иосафата Индийского.
Попы их бреют бороды и головы налысо. Рясы носят жолтые. Молятся сидя. Мясъ не ядять...
Кармапенко, продолжай!)))

UPD
Буде ихний царь помре, так меж собой ищут дитя. Найдя, величают его Далай-Ламою. Бьют ему челом по 3000 раз, и везут в горы тибетские на царство.

----------


## Топпер

Так эта.....нада тута с крестным ходом со свастикаватрой пожаловать

----------


## Ersh

> Так эта.....нада тута с крестным ходом со свастикаватрой пожаловать


Предлагалось с крестообразной ваджрой)))

----------

Mitras (13.07.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Как на фелонях у священников  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Мяся не едяха...


В таком случае: "мясъ не ядять". А правильная форма имперфекта (который тут не нужен) - "ядяху".

----------


## Ersh

> В таком случае: "мясъ не ядять". А правильная форма имперфекта (который тут не нужен) - "ядяху".


Поправлю.
Ну потому и попросил помощь специалиста.)))  
Мне такая стилизация не удастся.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Есть соответствующая церковь в Москве...


Возможно она здесь: http://maps.yandex.ru/moscow?upoint=fbdcfe557467, вроде как строение 1с1 . В тех краях я в детстве на велосипеде катался и помню надпись на арке, что построена она в честь Индийского Царевича Иоасафа, что меня весьма тогда удивило.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Возможно она здесь: http://maps.yandex.ru/moscow?upoint=fbdcfe557467, вроде как строение 1с1 . В тех краях я в детстве на велосипеде катался и поню надпись на арке, что построена она в честь Индийского Царевича Иоасафа, что меня весьма тогда удивило.


Предлагаю учинить флеш моб с подношением благовоний у арки. )))

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, год еще, ну, два. А дальше что? Дальше ваши рыжие кудри примелькаются, и вас просто начнут бить.


 О.Бендер

----------


## Дениска

ну забавно, надо архиизвестному дьякону показать, вот обрадуется.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Все едино!
Будда Ваджрадхара и Арья Иисус - одно!

----------


## PampKin Head

Кому все едино, тот может также и  пить мочу, заедая фикалиями (зачем же себя ограничивать только приятным и полезным?)... Потому как и "единый вкус" из той же серии.

P.S. А если одинаково, то зачем платить больше? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVCK7y1Kxog&feature=user

В мире, который придумали нацисткие инженеры http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZShTx0EVgpU

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Кому все едино, тот может также и  пить мочу, заедая фикалиями (зачем же себя ограничивать только приятным и полезным?)... Потому как и "единый вкус" из той же серии.


О, это в вашем стиле! Чуть что сразу моча да фекалии  :Smilie:  
Видимо был кризис на анальной стадии (по З.Фрейду)

----------

Хайам (19.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> О, это в вашем стиле! Чуть что сразу моча да фекалии  
> Видимо был кризис на анальной стадии (по З.Фрейду)


Просто эти субстанции физически не опасны по сравнению с керосином или бензином  + доступны любому.

P.S. "Шизофрения - это, конечно, не очень приятно..." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAAQIsXrvig

P.S.S. А Келькоатль - не одно? Яхве Элохим?

----------


## Топпер

Это что за стадия?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это что за стадия?


Наверное вот это. )))




> Татарский торопливо перевернул страницу и нашел относящийся к фотографии текст:
> 
>     «Энкиду (Энки создал) — бог-рыбак, слуга бога Энки (владыка земли). Бог-покровитель Великой Лотереи. Заботится о прудах и каналах, кроме того, известны обращенные к Энкиду заговоры от различных болезней пищеварительного тракта. Создан из глины, как ветхозаветный Адам, — считалось, что глиняные таблички с вопросами Лотереи есть плоть Энки, а ритуальный напиток, изготовлявшийся в его храме, — его кровь».
> 
> Читать было трудно — смысл плохо доходил, а буквы радужно переливались и подмигивали. Татарский стал рассматривать изображение божества в подробностях. Энкиду был завернут в мантию, покрытую овальными бляшками, а в руках держал два пучка струн, веером расходящихся к земле, чем напоминал Гулливера, которого армия лилипутов пытается удержать за привязанные к рукам канаты. Никаких прудов и каналов, о которых Энкиду полагалось заботиться, вокруг не было — он шел по горящему городу, дома которого в три-четыре этажа высотой доходили ему до пояса. Под его ногами лежали поверженные тела с однообразно раскинутыми руками — поглядев на них, Татарский отметил несомненную связь между шумерским искусством и соцреализмом._ Самой интересной деталью изображения были струны, расходившиеся от рук Энкиду. Каждая струна кончалась большим колесом, в центре которого был треугольник с грубо прорисованным глазом. На струны были насажены человеческие тела — как рыбы, которых Татарский сушил когда-то в детстве, развешивая на леске во дворе.
> 
> На следующей странице был увеличенный фрагмент барельефа с человечками на струне. Татарский почувствовал легкую тошноту. На барельефе с отвратительным натурализмом было показано, что канат входит каждой человеческой фигурке в рот и выходит из ее зада. Руки некоторых людей были раскинуты в стороны, другие прижимали их к голове, а в пространстве между ними висели большеголовые птицы._ Татарский стал читать дальше:
> 
>     «По преданию, Энду, жена бога Энки (по другой версии — его женская ипостась, что маловероятно, также возможно отождествление с фигурой Иштар), однажды сидела на берегу канала и перебирала четки из радужных бусин, подаренные ей мужем. Ярко светило солнце, и Энду сморил сон. Она выронила четки, которые упали в воду, рассыпались и утонули. После этого радужные бусины решили, что они люди, и расселились по всему водоему. У них появились свои города, цари и боги. Тогда Энки взял комок глины и слепил из него фигурку рыбака. Вдохнув в него жизнь, он назвал его Энкиду. Дав ему веретено с золотой нитью, он велел ему спуститься под воду, чтобы собрать все бусины. Поскольку в имени «Энкиду» содержится имя самого Энки, оно обладает чрезвычайным могуществом, и бусины, подчиняясь божественной воле, должны сами нанизываться на золотую нить. Некоторые исследователи полагают, что Энкиду собирает души умерших и переносит их на этой нити в царство мертвых, — в этом смысле он подобен транскультурной фигуре загробного паромщика.
> ...


Полагаю, что Энкиду - тоже "арья"! Все едино и непобедимо!

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Кстати, моча в некоторых случаях очень даже полезна - например при солнечных ожогах. То же самое можно сказать и про фекалии некоторых животных и насекомых, и про керосин и т.д. 
Пользу можно извлекать из многих вещей, даже на первый взгляд неприятных. Но для этого нужно иметь различающий ум  :Smilie: 

P.S. процитированный отрывок к типологии Фрейда не относится, это скорее к Юнгу  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> А по нити люди-бусины взбираются, сперва заглатывая ее, а затем попеременно схватываясь за нее ртом и анусом


Нда..... мсье знает толк в извращениях  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexeiy

Есть мнение исламских ученых, что упомянутый в Коране пророк из Кифла (Prophet Dhu'l Kifl) соотносится с Буддой.




> Certain modern Islamic scholars have asserted that the Prophet Dhu'l Kifl – the “man from Kifl” – mentioned twice in the Quran refers to Buddha, with Kifl being the Arabic rendering of the name of Buddha’s native kingdom, Kapilavastu.
> The Quranic mention of the fig tree, they continued, refers to the bodhi tree under which Buddha manifested his enlightenment.
> The Quran states that the followers of Dhu'l Kifl are righteous people.


http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/en...st_dialog.html

----------


## Alex

На самом деле эти "ученые" - это один лишь Хамид абд уль-Кадыр,  :Smilie:   о котором никакой информации нарыть мне пока не удалось ни на английском, ни на арабском (стало быть, не такая уж он видная фигура). Кстати говоря, гробница зу ль-Кифля находится в Узбекистане, около Термеза  :Smilie: 



Потом. Я, конечно, не носитель арабского языка, так что могу каких-то нюансов не знать, но вообще-то "зу" (ذو) - это ну никак не "из". Это показатель обладания, владения. Например, упоминаемый в Коране Зу ль-карнейн - "тот, у кого два рога, имеющий два рога" (по некоторым данным, это Александр Македонский).

Потом сомнительно, чтобы арабы исковеркали "Капила" в "Кифль". Арабы вполне ясно слышат и произносят "а" (вот с "п", действительно, проблемы - "броблемз").  :Smilie:   В некоторых диалектах проглатывается гласная первого слога, если он безударный, так что я могу себе представить произношение "Кбила", ну, на худой конец, "Кфила" (если человек сильно тугоухий).

Но, в общем-то, что для нас все это меняет?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alexeiy

Спасибо,  буду знать!




> Но, в общем-то, что для нас все это меняет?


Применительно в межрелигиозном диалоге.

можно сослаться на Иоасафа в ответ на крики "все восточные практики от дьявола"  :Smilie: 

хотя смысла, видимо, в этом не очень много.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

Было мнение, что первоисточником "Пвести Варлааме пустыннике и Иоасафе царевиче индийском" послужила "Буддачарита" Ашвагоши. То есть "Буддачарита" была широко извесна в Индии, была одним из примеров высочайшего уровня поэтики на санскрите. Там в начале Будда часто именуется Бодхисаттвой. Позже  когда арабы познакомились с этим памятником словесности, он им так понравился, что они перевели его на араский, "Боддхисаттва" был записан как "Будосаф". Даже в переводе поэма впечатляла и была переведена на другие языки, среди них греческий там "Будосаф" становится "Иоасафом" (что ж, у каждого свои бананы в ушах). Помимо имени в кетом процессе менялись и много другое, "дабы было полезно для духа и веры", так что когда "Повесть" дошла до России, узнать в ней "Буддачариту" составляло весьма большой труд. 
Бальмонт, видимо тоже не узнал, в своём переводе он этого не упоминал.
Но есть мнение и о том что эти два памятника литературы не связанны, ни как.
Кстати, первая российская, не переводная постановка в театре тоже, кажется была основана на "Повести"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Spirit

Типичная резигиозная проекция, когда вся информация либо перекодируется в на основе запрограммированных мифологтческих представлений вплоть до  трансфломаци терминов и имён в относительно созвучные собственные (боддисатва - иосафат), либо всё объявляется дьявольским наваждением, если такая попытка не удаётся...

Тип психики, причём весьма распространённый...  Попробуйте поговорить на любую тему с православным фанатом...

Более "утончённые" представления у протестантских фундаменталистов - там вам объяснят, к примеру, что миру примено 6000 лет, а что всяких динозавров находят, так это бог так устроил, что после всемирного потопа, когда эти гады земные потонули, их так песочком занесло...

Так что Будда = Йосафат это ещё не самое заковыристое...

----------


## PampKin Head

Бог создал мир вчера вместе с воспоминаниями ныне живущих и артефактами в виде остатков динозавров.

----------


## Huandi

> Бог создал мир вчера вместе с воспоминаниями ныне живущих и артефактами в виде остатков динозавров.


Причем, сделал он это три часа назад. Обратное никто доказать не сможет.

----------


## Топпер

Аллах творит мир ежемгновенно.

----------


## Alex

> Аллах творит мир ежемгновенно...


...согласно Али ибн-Исмаилу аль-Ашари, основоположнику исламской кшаникавады  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Аллах творит мир ежемгновенно.


Но Яхве Саваоф создал Аллаха, который творит мир ежемгновенно, только вчера. 

 :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

Ктулху заховает усех!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ктулху заховает усех!


*А то!*

----------


## Alex

На самом деле он уже неделю как всех захавал. Просто вместе со всеми он захавал Господа Саваофа, который сотворил в пищеварительном тракте Ктулху новый мир вместе со всеми его обитателями и их воспоминаниями. Но иногда в подсознании обитателей всплывают вытесненные кошмары об их сжирании Ктулхом, что порождает миф о том, что Ктулху зохавает всех.

----------


## Сергей Волков

> Предлагаю учинить флеш моб с подношением благовоний у арки. )))


если сможете спасти свое мягкое место от ударов кадилом - запросто  :Big Grin:  .

----------


## Топпер

> - Знаете, - сказал Татарский, - если мне понадобится консультация
> по духовным вопросам, я зайду к вам. Не возражаете?
> 
> - Всё в руках Аллаха, - ответила девушка.
> 
> - Позвольте, - вдруг повернулся к ней молодой человек с широкими
> зрачками, мирно глядевший до этого в огромный хрустальный шар. -
> Как это всё? А сознание Будды? Руки Аллаха ведь есть только в
> сознании Будды. С этим вы не станете спорить?
> ...


В.Пелевин GENERATION 'П'

----------

Поляков (20.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Хм... Свами Жегалкин - это который "алгебра Жегалкина"?

----------


## Toxica

Этот факт чрезвычайно радует, я как раз действую в рамках интегрального подхода и считаю, что разделение на религии - это все мелочи, все равно истина одна и абсолют един, просто мы идем к нему разными путями, а пути можно синтезировать!

----------


## Alexeiy

А зачем?

Вы любите борщ с вареньем?  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Мой папа как-то пробовал селёдку с мёдом. Говорит, очень вкусно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Этот факт чрезвычайно радует, я как раз действую в рамках интегрального подхода и считаю, что разделение на религии - это все мелочи, все равно истина одна и абсолют един, просто мы идем к нему разными путями, а пути можно синтезировать!


Иногда такого можно наситезировать что тошнит всех включая навозных мух. :Mad:

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Буддисты -  почитатели св. Иосафата Индийского.
> Попы их бреют бороды и головы налысо. Рясы носят жолтые. Молятся сидя. Мясъ не ядять...
> Кармапенко, продолжай!)))
> 
> UPD
> Буде ихний царь помре, так меж собой ищут дитя. Найдя, величают его Далай-Ламою. Бьют ему челом по 3000 раз, и везут в горы тибетские на царство.


 :EEK!:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

А прочие из них всё загадки целый день разгадывают, и ответов на них так и не находят, к Иосафату в молитве обращаются.

----------


## Kleon

А некоторые, из других селений,  ангелам гневным и мирным возносят молитвы, ради закона божьего, да видят их воочию и совета да помощи просят. Великий схимник и святой Миларепа основатель их.

----------


## Шавырин

Я интересовался на тему Иософата,у православного батюшки(Ижевск,соб.А.Невского),он признал,что это Шакьямуни. Только,с временным континуумом неувязка вышла. Именины Иософата отм. 27.11-02.12(примерно), так во всяком случае было написанно в книге,которую он мне показал. Там на рисунке старый индус с сыном стоят у окна(открытого).

----------


## Шавырин

Мой Лама(М.В.Санников) конкретно сказал:- господь Саваоф-это и есть Будда.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

У меня дочь родилась в этот день (19.11.хххх) - кстати в тот год совпало с 10 лунным Днем - Гуру Падмасамбхавы. 
Поэтому мы теперь ещё и отмечаем 19 ноября - день Иосфата Индийского покровитяля моего рембенка, тобишь Будды Шакьямуни.

Так это или нет, мне без разницы... просто нравится, что это Будда!

----------

Aion (21.02.2009), Шавырин (21.02.2009)

----------


## YanYas

По данному обсуждению возникает сюжет из фильма: "Есть ли жизнь на Марсе, нет ли жизни на Марсе - науке доподленно не известно..."
Треп.
А ведь пустословие относится к нарушению одного из пяти правил для мирян. 
Не блудите!!!

----------


## Rakta

Вообще, если подойти к теме непредвзято, то можно обнаружить, что жизнь, похожая на жизнь  Сиддхарты Гуатамы была для Индии не такой уж и редкостью. Основатель джайнизма, не помню как звали, тоже был царевичем, ушедшим из дворца достигать просветления. Возможно такой христианский святой реально существовал. Тут надо рыться в индийских летописях. Если в Индии действительно жил такой христианский святой, то должны быть какое-либо упоминания о нем.

----------

